# Clippers to sign Tim Thomas????



## Weasel

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=68843



> Jumping at an opportunity to stay home in Los Angeles and grab and longer term deal for more money, NBA sources confirmed Saturday that Thomas will sign with the Clippers for four years at the mid-level exception, a deal that will be worth as much as $24 million.


----------



## qross1fan

Yes! I told my friend earlier today and I knew it would happen!


----------



## Weasel

Well this was a surprise. 
Can't tell if it is pleasent or not yet.


----------



## yamaneko

Youve got to be kidding me. This makes no sense. How can they offer radman full MLE at the same time as offering Thomas full MLE. Why would thomas take this deal so fast without exploring his options? Signing thomas to full MLE is almost the same as radman except radman is a lot younger. It still doesnt seem to fit in the Clippers plans unless they plan on going small, and using thomas as the lone backup big. 

Im not liking this deal to tell you the truth, unless maggette is on his way out. This ties up a lot of money that could be used elsewhere. I really dont know what is going on....


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Youve got to be kidding me. This makes no sense. How can they offer radman full MLE at the same time as offering Thomas full MLE. Why would thomas take this deal so fast without exploring his options? Signing thomas to full MLE is almost the same as radman except radman is a lot younger. It still doesnt seem to fit in the Clippers plans unless they plan on going small, and using thomas as the lone backup big.
> 
> Im not liking this deal to tell you the truth, unless maggette is on his way out. This ties up a lot of money that could be used elsewhere. I really dont know what is going on....



The way I have been thinking about is that Radman didn't like the Clippers offer. He might have wanted more money which the Clippers don't have. Clippers went to plan B?


----------



## og15

yamaneko said:


> Youve got to be kidding me. This makes no sense. How can they offer radman full MLE at the same time as offering Thomas full MLE. Why would thomas take this deal so fast without exploring his options? Signing thomas to full MLE is almost the same as radman except radman is a lot younger. It still doesnt seem to fit in the Clippers plans unless they plan on going small, and using thomas as the lone backup big.
> 
> Im not liking this deal to tell you the truth, unless maggette is on his way out. This ties up a lot of money that could be used elsewhere. I really dont know what is going on....


Radman is younger, an equal to better shooter, a better rebounder, actually can defend a little, a better passer. Tim Thomas is bigger and can defend the post better due to that, but he's a bad defender anyways.

I'm not really a fan of this signing, I'm not sure how he's better than Vlad really, and I'm not a fan of his attitude. We'll probably be looking to trade him halfway into the season.


----------



## Starbury03

I would have prefered Vlade but is Tim can still be good in 4 years and stay in shape it can turn out to be a good signing. I think he is better down low than Radmonovic on D.


----------



## Aphasia

That's some real fine cogitating Yamenko. If Corey gets traded because Tim Thomas, Vladimir Radmanovic or Sam Cassell get more money than they deserve doesn't that show a lack of managerial awareness and competence? Unless Corey or Cat are traded to a team with available cap space then the Show will have to take on salaries that almost match. 

It has been discussed to death the fact that Corey has one of the best contracts in the League and that is why the Artest trade at least made some sense. So they would have to essentially take on a rookie contract and veteran minimum spare parts which they would discard. This could work if you are going to guarantee me that young player is going to in his prime be a 22 plus ppg scorer and that when his contract comes up he will settle for 6yrs at 42mil. 

In case many of you haven't noticed, this team needs scoring. They were again last in their division in points per game. They were 17th in the League in points per game. This would be alright if they were top five in opponents points per game, but they were only 11th. If your point differential is that narrow then your margin for error is quite thin. 

Last season this team could easily have lost ten or more games that they won. In reality were they that much better than the 2004-2005 squad? Yes, Shaun and Chris should continue to improve. Shaun has significant room for improvement. But Sam is going to be 37, do any of us think he is going to score 17 plus a game again. How many of us have confidence in Cuttino Mobley? 

Last offseason we all clamoued for a shooter and we supposedly got one, he was one of the best in the League, and this people said was without the great interior play of Brand and Kaman, just imagine how many open looks he'll get. He was horrendous. He disappeared when Corey was injured. He disappeared in the playoffs. He is Q Rich with better defense. His defense, which was decent, was his only saving grace last season. Is he worth 8 million a year, at 31 and losing his shooting touch. Keep pulling on them knuckles Cat, I'm sure you'll regain that touch soon enough. 

Cat was so awful Mike had to trade for a shooter and now we need to overpay a career 9 points per game scorer who hasn't gotten one ounce better in five years. 

This team needs to play with the same passion, hustle, efficiency, ball movement, player movement and unselfishness that they displayed during the 04-05 season. With a more talented and balanced roster and going back to that style of play it would yield superior results. Not only would they win more but they would be infinitely more enjoyable to watch. And perhaps they would even score more.


----------



## Starbury03

I agree they really need to keep Maggette around he is a great scorer and with Mobley and Cassell on the down swing he would be there only perimeter scoring left once Cassell and Mobley really dont have much left.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell and Thomas are friendly, yes? It seemed that way in the playoff series against the Suns.


----------



## TucsonClip

I really dont see anything wrong with this signing. I didnt think Vlad would accept our offer for the MLE. We cant gurantee him a starting spot and I think someone will offer him more money. I dont like Tim Thomas, but now I am a fan. He gives us exactly what we are looking for, a big outside shooter. This also means Maggette will be back, so that makes me happy.


----------



## Aphasia

Lest we forget, this man was a failure with the Knicks. The Knicks!

All of a sudden he finds his game, at 29 years old, in the Phoenix Suns system and in a contract year? 

Yeah, I'm sure he'll be lights out. Plus we get to witness all season long that stupid ******* hand gesture across his face when he makes a wide open jumpshot. 

Hey, remember when you were actually fans of the players on the Clippers. I sure do. Now we have attained a 6 foot 10 inch version of Cuttino Mobley, sans the decent defense. I absolutely hate trying to build up hope for a player only to realize I was right to loathe his game. Then as the season wears on and the stink of his mediocrity builds to a creschendo I actually want to see him fail, for the good of the team and for the suffering of those who attained him. 

Hey, wait, wasn't he the same man Elton Brand was dropping 40 on? The same man who couldn't stay on the floor because he was in constant foul trouble?

Here's to rewarding mediocrity!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Aphasia said:


> Lest we forget, this man was a failure with the Knicks. The Knicks!
> 
> All of a sudden he finds his game, at 29 years old, in the Phoenix Suns system and in a contract year?
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure he'll be lights out. Plus we get to witness all season long that stupid ******* hand gesture across his face when he makes a wide open jumpshot.
> 
> Hey, remember when you were actually fans of the players on the Clippers. I sure do. Now we have attained a 6 foot 10 inch version of Cuttino Mobley, sans the decent defense. I absolutely hate trying to build up hope for a player only to realize I was right to loathe his game. Then as the season wears on and the stink of his mediocrity builds to a creschendo I actually want to see him fail, for the good of the team and for the suffering of those who attained him.
> 
> Hey, wait, wasn't he the same man Elton Brand was dropping 40 on? The same man who couldn't stay on the floor because he was in constant foul trouble?
> 
> Here's to rewarding mediocrity!


If ALL of that is true, why didn't the GREAT GM, DUNLEAVY know it? Let's hope that because he's home, in LA and making more money he'll play better consistently.

He'd better be ready for Dunleavy to completely change his game, and let's hope that is for the better --- it wasn't for Cuttino's game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Clippers fans may be upset with losing Radmanovic, but getting Thomas is better for the team, IMO.

They needed Radmanovic to play a sort of SF/PF role, and Thomas does that much better than him. He may be older, but in terms of what the Clippers needed, I'd say that Thomas is an upgrade.


----------



## Dodigago

Tim Thomas >>>> Radmanovic

he shoots just as well as Vlade except hes isnt AS one demensional so he doesnt JUST shoot 3's


----------



## MemphisX

Why would any team give Tim Thomas a long term contract?

Are NBA teams just stupid in general?


----------



## Aphasia

IF Tim Thomas is the player he was in the playoffs last season then this was a good signing. But a 20 game window in the course of a nine year career does not a player make.

How many examples do we need? How many times has a player, after a career of mediocrity and failed expectations, achieved success with a team that is perfect for him and in a year that happens to be the last of his contract?

How many examples do we need? How many times has a player, after a year in which he finally realizes his full potential, left the team that was perfect for him or signed a contract that was ignorant of past displays. 

I want him to be the player he was in the playoffs. But what has history taught us? I just don't want this to become another example in an already established axiom.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

YAY APHASIA IS BACK  Been a while my friend


----------



## MicCheck12

i just simulated a full season with thomas in and radman out looks like he helped us win 7 more games and averaged 12 points a game


----------



## choiboi46

MicCheck12 said:


> i just simulated a full season with thomas in and radman out looks like he helped us win 7 more games and averaged 12 points a game


Did you stimulate a full season with Radman for the whole season as well? Since Radman was only part of the team for half a season


----------



## MicCheck12

choiboi46 said:


> Did you simulate a full season with Radman for the whole season as well? Since Radman was only part of the team for half a season


no but il get on that right now


----------



## universal!

Aphasia said:


> IF Tim Thomas is the player he was in the playoffs last season then this was a good signing. But a 20 game window in the course of a nine year career does not a player make.
> 
> How many examples do we need? How many times has a player, after a career of mediocrity and failed expectations, achieved success with a team that is perfect for him and in a year that happens to be the last of his contract?
> 
> How many examples do we need? How many times has a player, after a year in which he finally realizes his full potential, left the team that was perfect for him or signed a contract that was ignorant of past displays.
> 
> I want him to be the player he was in the playoffs. But what has history taught us? I just don't want this to become another example in an already established axiom.


Exactly. I'm not too happy with TT on the Clips precisely for this reason. I'd like the Clips to maintain solid, dependable players, i.e., Brand and Maggette- sort of the blue collar, hustle players. TT pretty much disappears for long stretches. I'm hoping if he does become a Clipper some of EB's work ethic rubs off and TT becomes a consistent performer. But so far, this deal sounds like a plan B to me.


----------



## leidout

universal! said:


> But so far, this deal sounds like a plan B to me.


I think we should just skip to plan C, frame Sofoklis for a crime in Greece and offer him sanctuary here in the USA. Then he'll definitely sign with the Clippers.


----------



## MicCheck12

leidout said:


> I think we should just skip to plan C, frame Sofoklis for a crime in Greece and offer him sanctuary here in the USA. Then he'll definitely sign with the Clippers.


sounds good to be hes scary looking enough
imagine seeing him in a dark alley


----------



## yamaneko

Im still scratching my head at this one. Given the minutes i think james singleton could near equal tim thomas's output at 1/10th the salary. Why is Dunleavvy so agasint guys like singleton?

Why are we dedicating so much money to a couple of positions? (unless like i said, we are going to be like the suns and play a lot of small ball.


----------



## yamaneko

One thing...outside of the athletisim that he doesnt have, he fits the bill as a guy who is a dunleavvy dog house guy, dont you think?

1. For his size and position, hes a pretty pathetic rebounder.
2. His work ethic and effort has been questioned in the past.

I sure hope we get the guy that he was in phoenix, PLUS rebounding, otherwise he will find his butt in the famous dulneavvy dogg pound right away. If hes given 30 front court minutes a night, dunleavvy is going to DEMAND more than 4 boards a game.


----------



## qross1fan

I'm just glad that Thomas' contract is tradeable and not untradeable if you get me. Maybe Dun and Baylor are getting ready to deal him and Mobley with either our or the Wolves pick for a Pierce or AI midway thru the season?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

yamaneko said:


> One thing...outside of the athletisim that he doesnt have, he fits the bill as a guy who is a dunleavvy dog house guy, dont you think?
> 
> 1. For his size and position, hes a pretty pathetic rebounder.
> 2. His work ethic and effort has been questioned in the past.
> 
> I sure hope we get the guy that he was in phoenix, PLUS rebounding, otherwise he will find his butt in the famous dulneavvy dogg pound right away. If hes given 30 front court minutes a night, dunleavvy is going to DEMAND more than 4 boards a game.


For the minutes he gets and the position on the court he's not gonna be a rebounding machine. He plays alot perimeter on offense so he wont usually get any off boards and alot of times he's matching up against another teams perimeter players so he's not under the basket. That being said if his role changes some with us, which it should then he def should get around 6-8 boards a game if he plays up to his potential.


----------



## universal!

Bottom line is TT is a decent player, but not for the money that the Clippers are offering him. Same could be said of Mobley, however Mobley tries harder on the court and has a pretty good winning vibe.


----------



## joser

qrich1fan said:


> I'm just glad that Thomas' contract is tradeable and not untradeable if you get me. Maybe Dun and Baylor are getting ready to deal him and Mobley with either our or the Wolves pick for a Pierce or AI midway thru the season?



same here! but then again i think the clips are just looking for a big man that can shoot and score.


----------



## leidout

This signing is retarded.

I'm confident James Singleton could give at LEAST the same output offensively, be a better defender and be a rebound machine! James can knock down open 3-pointers too and will hustle every single play (even on a rookie salary)... i truly hope Qrich is right and we're just looking to put together a package to dump Mobley and TThomas.


----------



## yamaneko

fully agree. Singleton is a great defender, decent three point shooter, the better athlete and rebounder, he just is not "clutch." And singleton will make 1/10th as much as thomas.


----------



## universal!

I hope you're not insinuating that TT is "clutch."

I guess we won't see much of Singleton next season. :curse:


----------



## choiboi46

TT had that one 3 against the suns sending the game to OT or something...thats about it

Singleton doesnt seem like the guy that would choke....the guy is full of confidence
-Wasnt there that one game clippers were trying to take but Ewing and Singleton kept on making clutch shots in the last few minutes of the game, which we almost won; which we werent trying to win by putting in our rookies in the last minutes expecting them to choke


----------



## yamaneko

> I hope you're not insinuating that TT is "clutch."


Maybe clutch isnt the word...perhaps "big game experience." The lakers game was clutch for sure though. But dunleavvy has a big thing for players who have playoff experience, "clutch shot" experience, etc. etc., like TT, and Not like singleton. (which is why he signed mccarty and baker). Thats what i mean...thats why i think he will get way more time than singleton, even if singleton is the better or equal player.


----------



## sertorius

Hmmm...

I honestly don't know what to make of this whole situation. Personally, I would have rather resigned Radmonovic, but I guess the lure of being a starter was too much for him to turn down (how much does being a starter matter though, when your sole job will be to pass the ball to one guy?). As for Tim Thomas... I don't know. I don't mind him per se, but at that price, he seems overpaid. Lets give Dunleavy the benefit of the doubt though, and let us not assume that Tim Thomas is already a bust, when he has yet to play a single game with the team. I'm glad Cassell is staying, and while he may seem overpaid, the market did set his value.

Now, on to Kaman and Dunleavy please.


----------



## universal!

yamaneko said:


> Maybe clutch isnt the word...perhaps "big game experience." The lakers game was clutch for sure though. But dunleavvy has a big thing for players who have playoff experience, "clutch shot" experience, etc. etc., like TT, and Not like singleton. (which is why he signed mccarty and baker). Thats what i mean...thats why i think he will get way more time than singleton, even if singleton is the better or equal player.


Livingston got some pretty good minutes. Ewing got the call to guard Raja Bell.... alright Dunleavy's just bizarre. There must be some arbitrary reason he'll play one player and not another.


----------



## Weasel

leidout said:


> This signing is retarded.
> 
> I'm confident James Singleton could give at LEAST the same output offensively, be a better defender and be a rebound machine! James can knock down open 3-pointers too and will hustle every single play (even on a rookie salary)... i truly hope Qrich is right and we're just looking to put together a package to dump Mobley and TThomas.



TT will find his share of time at PF. Singleton will get his time. We know TT isn't the best of defenders, he is decent, but it is not like he will have to guard the KG's and Duncan's of the NBA. Singleton will get his, don't think this signing is a killer blow to the Clippers. Getting TT I wouldn't say it retard, a good back up plan. It is not the Clippers fault that Radman decieved the Clippers (from what he said in the papers).


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

JAJA boy did i not see this coming, jaja man i hated him so much all the playoffs for what he did to the Clippers and Lakers ..and now he is gonna be with us? jaja
man that stupid hand gesture damnit!!!! jaja
well, if he plays in the playoffs, like he did against us and the Lakers, then, i think i can get used 
to him and hmmm maybe if Sam is not sure he will return with the Clips, this maybe a sign of things to come being that him and TT are friendS? :banana: 

:biggrin: 
boy i hope he brings his great 3pt shooting to us and is a huge outside threat!  3s!!! finally!!!!!

he seemed to shoot like 100% everytime he shot the ball against us in the playoffs so he better
play just as good for us in regular season if we get him !! :curse:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Jajaja.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Do you know the meaning of jaja? ElMarro uses it ALL the time.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Dynasty Raider said:


> Do you know the meaning of jaja? ElMarro uses it ALL the time.


its spanish, for haha. u didnt kno he was mexican kekeke


----------



## Dynasty Raider

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> its spanish, for haha. u didnt kno he was mexican kekeke


Thanks. Yep, I knew he was Mexican but that still didn't give me an indicatiion of what jaja meant. NOW what does kekeke mean ---- hehe?


----------



## yamaneko

hahaha in spanish would sound like "ah ah ah ah"


----------



## qross1fan

I thought jaja was French for "yeah, yeah" or something, but this is getting way off topic .

I just hope Sam does stay to keep T-Square in check


----------



## DaFranchise

Signing Thomas enhances our chances of keeping Sam since they are good friends. I personally hated TT but he is a Clipper now so Im a huge fan. Thomas will be very valuable cuz he is going to get wide opedn 3s with EB and Kaman in the post. Overall, Im happy with the signing.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Dynasty Raider said:


> Do you know the meaning of jaja? ElMarro uses it ALL the time.


hahahahaaha
yeah its the equivalent to "haha" but eh i had alot of e-conversations with mexican friends
and they all type "jaja" so eh it stuck with me jaja :biggrin: 
GO CLIPPERS 07!!!! MAAAN Im excited


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

and my biggest fear when it comes to TIm Thomas, is that he goes back to playing like a scrub ...now that he has a contract...and everything he did last year towards the end of the year and the playoffs...was just cuz it was his contract year....


----------



## DaFranchise

ElMarroAfamado said:


> and my biggest fear when it comes to TIm Thomas, is that he goes back to playing like a scrub ...now that he has a contract...and everything he did last year towards the end of the year and the playoffs...was just cuz it was his contract year....


Hopefully, Sam wont let TT slack off in the off season.


----------



## Pain5155

This guy will be a bust. He performs well in the postseason of his final contracts to get more money. Looking back, hes been a bust until the final year of his contract. He was sitting on his couch most of last season, until the suns needed him, nows hes gonna get easy money from the clips.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> Hopefully, Sam wont let TT slack off in the off season.


For some reason, I believe Dunleavy made perfectly clear his expectations of ANY player on the Clipper team, and with that, I'm sure Tim spoke with Sam who laid out Dunleavy's quirky rotations, etc.

Tim, I believe, has NOT come into this situatiion expecting easy money. He knows this was a Playoff teams and that the expectations are great.


----------



## qross1fan

Pain5155 said:


> This guy will be a bust. He performs well in the postseason of his final contracts to get more money. Looking back, hes been a bust until the final year of his contract. He was sitting on his couch most of last season, until the suns needed him, nows hes gonna get easy money from the clips.


Just like Cassell and Mobley


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Pain5155 said:


> This guy will be a bust. He performs well in the postseason of his final contracts to get more money. Looking back, hes been a bust until the final year of his contract. He was sitting on his couch most of last season, until the suns needed him, nows hes gonna get easy money from the clips.


I've got a pen and paper ready.... what are the winning numbers for the California Lottery gonna be Wednesday?


----------



## yamaneko

im looking at his career numbers, its actually not that bad year in and year out. Just by looking at it, i cant tell when the contract years was


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

If you guys have realistic expectations of what Tim Thomas will give you, then this will be much easier through the season. 

As far as offense there will be times when you cuss him out, and times when you say ,"Thank you Tim!" 75% of his shots are going to be jump shots. Sometimes he's hitting, some times he's not. He'll have a couple great 20 point games where he looks very good and then give you a couple games with a total of 4-20 shooting. The problem is that when he isn't shooting well, it's blown up because you are looking at all the other ways he fails to contribute on the court (rebounding, hustle, defense, smart play). What he will do though is give you a consistent threat from anywhere on the court where a jump shot can be taken. The guy has a beautiful stroke, and you'll be seeing plenty of it. His threes were dead on for the Suns. He is every bit the shooter that Radmanovic was. He will also surprise you by putting the ball on the floor after a pump fake and crushing it on the drive or putting up a sweet runner. He gets rebounds by using his size, but when the going gets tough he is easily pushed off the block or under the basket.

Do not expect defense. For a 6'10 240 guy with long arms, he does not use his body well at all. He averaged 4.5 fouls per game in 31 minutes for the Suns in the playoffs. In the regular season it was 3 per game in 24 minutes. He plays lazy defense and gets a ton of foul calls due to that. Dan Rosenbaum rated him one of the top worst defenders at the SF position in the NBA, so I didn't expect a whole lot. But darn was he bad on that end. When he is on the court the Suns gave up 9 more points per 100 posessions. If that were just an idle stat, I'd throw it out...but I can definitely believe it based on what I've seen. Expect nothing on the defensive end.

Tim Thomas will be good off the bench for you guys. I don't think the contract year thing holds much weight, because all he did was hit a bunch of shots. It's not like he hustled and shut anyone down or anything to earn a bunch of money. He did what he's always done...take shots and hit 'em. It's when you ask him to do other things that you run into trouble.


----------



## yamaneko

according to 82games.com

When thomas played for the knicks, he played best at the PF spot, with a PER of 15.1, (per 48 minutes), and 13.1 at SF. But he also averaged 10 fouls per 48 minutes at the PF position, so he has some trouble defending guys (as we saw vs. brand). 

With the suns he did best as a center. But his defense really needs help. gave up way too much points and rebounds both at PF and C in both years to whomever he was guarding.


----------



## babcock_sux

this is a move that isiah thomas would've made. DUMB! Wait, Isiah couldn't wait to ship out Tim Thomas.


----------



## yamaneko

> Signing Thomas enhances our chances of keeping Sam since they are good friends.


I was reading old articles that kind of insinuated that they hated each other? Thats news to me, hope it doesnt cause problems.


----------



## choiboi46

Heres what Cassell and TT said about each other....


From the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel (Sam's diplomatic response):

"Last week, New York Knicks forward Tim Thomas said his former Milwaukee Bucks teammate, Sam Cassell, was jealous of the $67 million contract Thomas signed in 2000 and also said Cassell played poorly in two first-round playoff losses to Indiana.


In an interview with the Newark Star-Ledger, Thomas complained about problems he had with some of his teammates and coach George Karl. Thomas implied that Cassell froze him out - didn't pass him the ball - because of jealousy about Thomas' big contract.

Tuesday at the Bradley Center, outside the Minnesota Timberwolves' locker room, ringed by Milwaukee reporters, Cassell dismissed Thomas' remarks as excuse-making.

"I don't want to keep commenting on Tim Thomas, but a guy like that, just play basketball, man," said Cassell, the second-leading scorer on the Timberwolves. "No one was jealous of his contract. He should thank me for helping get the contract, first and foremost."

Cassell said he did not underperform in the playoff series against the Pacers. Foul out, yes. Underperform, no.

"He made it seem like I didn't do my share in the playoffs the year he got paid," Cassell said. "That goes to show you his awareness of basketball. Once I fouled out, that's when we lost."

Cassell said Thomas "has other problems in New York" and needs to focus on those.

"I heard they were saying they wanted Keith Van Horn back," Cassell said, referring to fan chants Sunday at Madison Square Garden. "I got problems in this locker room here (in Minnesota). I got to keep my guys focused. That's my main concern. Tim Thomas? I wish him the best. He just needs to play ball, stop making excuses and have a good career. Because he has all the potential. But undeveloped potential in my eyes is trash. Step it up, man. He can be the Tim Thomas I know he can be. I wish him the best."

When Cassell was with the Bucks, he made $3.5 million per year, compared with the $13.4 million paid to Thomas. But Cassell, who now makes $5.67 million per season, said that had no bearing on his attitude about Thomas.

"There's no player-hating here," Cassell said. "Contract? He's saying like I was making minimum or something. I made a good living myself."

As for freezing Thomas out, Cassell said it couldn't happen in basketball and implied that Thomas didn't want the ball, anyway.

"Some guys don't want the ball, man," Cassell said. "The game is too fast for someone to freeze you out. It's excuses, man. In the game of basketball, if you want the ball, the ball will find you. Just that simple."

Cassell scored 29 points in 30 minutes Tuesday night to lead all scorers in the Timberwolves' victory.

After the game he said there was nothing special about having a big game against his former team.

"I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing," Cassell said. "(If) they (are) going to play the way they played me, it should have been 35.""

www.jsonline.com/story/in...?id=210114

From Slam (Sam's real response):

Early locker room scene centered on Sam Cassell. Asked by Star Tribune beat writer Steve Aschburner if he'd seen the Tim Thomas quotes about him, Sammy went off. Aschburner treated it calmly in his notes (as he probably should've, it's just another post-Bucks verbal battle that fans in Minnesota probably don't care about), but both then, and after the game when Sam brought it up to me, Sam made it clear he was heated. Some highlights: "Yeah, my friend faxed me that stuff he said. He said I was jealous of him? He should be thanking me. I got him his money!...It's always somebody else's fault with Tim. He needs to shut the &!#* up and play basketball...I know my track record is a whole lot better than his."

www.slamonline.com/links/02162004/


I agree with Sam, TT has to play harder and stop complaining...THe guy has all the potential but doesnt show it


----------



## Darth Bryant

The signing wasn't a horrible one. It's a risk... Yup. But he will fit into the system a little better than Vladi, because he doesnt want to start. So I think Vlade and Tim both got what they wanted in the end.

I agree with those that think this is a big risk. It really is. Tim was insane durning the playoffs this season, but non-existant durning the majority of career. Be that of his injury prone nature (something that also is a risk with Vlade), or his inability to perform normally durning the regular season I dont know if I'm all that confident in him.

But the flip side is... If he can give you that level of play durning big games in the regular season and playoffs, he'd be a steal for the clips...

Only other concern is Tim doesnt have Nash anymore.


----------



## TucsonClip

I just hope Sam teaches TT how to avoid fouls on jumpshots and layups, heck even just running down the floor.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

TucsonClip said:


> I just hope Sam teaches TT how to avoid fouls on jumpshots and layups, heck even just running down the floor.


You've nailed one of his biggest problems on the court lately. The guy committed so many silly fouls in a Suns uniform it was driving me crazy. I attributed some of that to being out of game shape, but it was even worse in the playoffs. He better work this offseason.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0704boivin0704.html



> Thomas' agent contacted the Suns late Friday to allow them to counter because Thomas meant what he said about wanting to return to Phoenix. Suns management had only 30 minutes to decide, though, because that's when the Clippers said they would withdraw their offer to Thomas.



30 minutes? Interesting...


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0704boivin0704.html
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes? Interesting...


I'm guessing they had someone else in mind who they were on the phone with, maybe KVH or something along those lines, but guess we'll never know.


----------



## afobisme

according to that article, TT was willing to stay with the suns for 3 million less.. hey, he was willing to choose phoenix for 3 million less... you can't hate on him for picking the clippers in that case... the money was so much more.


----------



## DaFranchise

afobisme said:


> according to that article, TT was willing to stay with the suns for 3 million less.. hey, he was willing to choose phoenix for 3 million less... you can't hate on him for picking the clippers in that case... the money was so much more.


Very true. I dont blame Radman for leaving the Clips. He got more money, an extra yr n his contract, and most likely a starting spot


----------



## livingstononefour

The more I think about how matching up with Tim Thomas killed us in the Suns series the more I like this trade. Having Brand guard him on the perimeter and Cassell and Mobley defending him was brutal. We can now keep that from happening for one and also use that against other teams. We can go small when Kaman is on the bench and have Brand play center and Thomas can get guys like Duncan, Nowitzki, Diaw, Stoudemire out on the perimeter like what happened to us. This move also makes me question if Kaman will be back especially.


----------



## choiboi46

DaFranchise said:


> Very true. I dont blame Radman for leaving the Clips. He got more money, an extra yr n his contract, and most likely a starting spot


Actually Lakers and Clippers offered him the same money
-but Lakers can likely give him a starting spot
-while Dunleavy said slim chance of starting

Also there was a quote from his agent that says Radman believes Lakers are closer to the title than CLippers....the guy was on crack; good to let him go


----------



## DaFranchise

choiboi46 said:


> Actually Lakers and Clippers offered him the same money
> -but Lakers can likely give him a starting spot
> -while Dunleavy said slim chance of starting
> 
> Also there was a quote from his agent that says Radman believes Lakers are closer to the title than CLippers....the guy was on crack; good to let him go


An Extra Yr=More Money


----------



## afobisme

choiboi46 said:


> Actually Lakers and Clippers offered him the same money
> -but Lakers can likely give him a starting spot
> -while Dunleavy said slim chance of starting
> 
> Also there was a quote from his agent that says Radman believes Lakers are closer to the title than CLippers....the guy was on crack; good to let him go


i dont know how the starting lineup will be next season.. i dont think phil wants to push lamar over to the 4 spot. in that case, how would radmon start?


----------



## pup2plywif

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You've nailed one of his biggest problems on the court lately. The guy committed so many silly fouls in a Suns uniform it was driving me crazy. I attributed some of that to being out of game shape, but it was even worse in the playoffs. He better work this offseason.


This is the worst signing ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow a guy can string together 10 or so good playoff games. What else has he got to show for it? He didnt play for half the year in Chicago and he sucked in NY. If you want a clutch player in the playoffs you could at least have signed robert horry for much much cheaper to do what Tim does. This is the stupidest signing of the summer. KVH would have been better than TT. Yall better trade TT before the season starts because by then no one will want him with his mediocre play and contract.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Cool, thanks for that input. Come back when your franchise has won a playoff game, let alone series 

Au reviour.


----------



## DaFranchise

pup2plywif said:


> This is the worst signing ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow a guy can string together 10 or so good playoff games. What else has he got to show for it? He didnt play for half the year in Chicago and he sucked in NY. If you want a clutch player in the playoffs you could at least have signed robert horry for much much cheaper to do what Tim does. This is the stupidest signing of the summer. KVH would have been better than TT. Yall better trade TT before the season starts because by then no one will want him with his mediocre play and contract.


Van Horn and Horry better than TT. Did u watch the NBA last year? Horry was non existent and is getting up there in age and KVH is a paper cut away from going on the IR. TT has always been a talented player but has never put it all together until the 2nd half of last year. He played well for the Suns at the end of the reg season and the playoffs. Yeah he may have been playing for a contract but its not like his talents are suddenly going to diminish. TT is in a perfect situation with the Clips Sam will keep his good bud in check and TT will be raining 3s when EB and Kaman start to see those double and triple teams.


----------



## pup2plywif

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Cool, thanks for that input. Come back when your franchise has won a playoff game, let alone series
> 
> Au reviour.


Dude Im not bashing your team. I in fact like the clippers and think they will make it to the western conference finals next year. I just am looking at the trend of how TT has played for most of his career. He may have played well for some of this season but I still think since it was a contract year that he may have played much better just because of it. And I believe it would have been a good signing but not for as much as the clippers gave him.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

This signing could go either way. Thomas has some interesting skills for a guy his size... good shooter with not much of an inside game or that strong of defense. That being said, he was the perfect kind of roleplayer for Phoenix and I can't imagine him being as good as he was for them last year.

I'm a Clipper bandwagoner (for the second time now) and would love to see him succeed there, but I'm not overly optimistic.


----------



## Shady*

Thomas was a huge help for the Suns last year, and can really catch fire on that 3 ball. I wonder why they got rid of him...


----------



## DaFranchise

Shady™ said:


> Thomas was a huge help for the Suns last year, and can really catch fire on that 3 ball. I wonder why they got rid of him...


Clips offered more money and extra year than the Suns


----------

